
We’d have more quantum computers if it weren’t so hard to find cables - davesailer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612760/quantum-computers-component-shortage/
======
gralx
Do quantum computers actually need helium-3? The author doesn't say exactly
that, but it's a depressing thought. There's too little of it on Earth to go
around.

------
ryanmercer
Would be nice to read but after 2 'paragraphs' of text:

"SIGN UP TO CONTINUE READING"

"To continue reading, enter your email address"

"If you have an account, we'll get you logged in. If not, we'll help you set
one up. No credit card required."

Nah, I'm good.

~~~
gralx
Not one of your down-voters. I didn't get this message. My adblocking, maybe?
But I respect MIT Technology Review for its solid tech journalism.

------
sparrish
Sounds like a market opportunity.

~~~
dogma1138
Making niche products by hand which require enormous expertise for a market
that may not go anywhere or be disrupted by some solid state lucky discovery?

There is a good reason why there are so few scientific equipment manufacturers
in the world.

